# Who makes a good pair?



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Considerations: similar colors, dragon scaling, overall quality.

Male to match with:











Females:






































#4 is my favorite as she has white, red, dragon scaling, blue, and a tiny bit of cellophane. I do lament over the green and lack of baby blue however. Please share your thoughts with me!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Greentea how many fish do you own exactly? And do you have any that aren't drop dead gorgeous?!

I feel like he'd look great with any of the females, but I agree that #4 would make a striking match. They're all lovely though...you definitely couldn't go wrong with any of them!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a sorority of 10 as well as 3 giant males right now, 2 regular sized males (one of which is old and on deaths door). I'll be getting 4 regular sized males and a few more females to add to my sorority! 

My original plan was to breed giant marbles, and regular hmpk marbles but I've accepted I don't have the space to jar giant males in my apartment. I will most like be selling 2 of my giant males as well as 1 half giant female and 1 giant female to a member I met here who has his own house and a strong desire to breed giants like I did. I'm going to focus my collection on who I can spawn.

And no... they're all gorgeous  I spend a lot of time picking them and am really picking about it. It annoys me sometimes, I'll see a really unique or pretty fish but if body, fins, rays, etc aren't right, I can't do it.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the forms of female #1 & #3 with 3 being my favorite because of her coloring.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I love them all! They're so amazing. I'm seriously loving the koi look!!! Thanks a lot! 
The white one makes me kinda hesitant though, just because of her eyes seeming to be clouded. I've got a platinum male with the same thing and he can't seem to see very well. Does she have any issues? Odin seems to be on the partially blind side, poor guy lol
You can kinda see it on his right eye.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that as well. If you look at the other two females lying down though, it looks like they're all "looking down", know what I mean? So it's hard to tell. I think if I was going to get white, I'd also want the scales totally opaque white, hers are only opaque in some places.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh thats very true, they ARE looking down...huh...Interesting! Female 1 and two would have to be my favourites though  Especially with that male


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Any of them would be nice. I would go with one or four personally though.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I think he'd look striking with any of them, but in my opinion especially with the second girl or the fourth girl. These two both share similar colors and dragon scaling with him, and they have nice fins (although by the looks of it so do the other girls, haha).~ :3


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

I like num four


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I just bought this marble girl. I think she is perfect for him! I will also be getting #4 previously posted. Might have to start a second sorority! They will have to come in the next shipment though, the male seller forgot to add the female -_- yay shipping costs..


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

I like her too


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy crap, I seriously love these sky blue marbles! I need one..haha. GreenTea, I need to live on your side of the border. I'm so close, yet so far


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Well maybe in the future we can meet up! Tisia and I did and we get along awesome and do things like combine shipping on fish. Maybe some day we'll have a Canada/PNW meet up. We'd like to make a site for our spawns and fish as well as have some sort of northwest chapter. I love them too. There a white/blue boy to match her, thinking about it...


----------



## Sprinkles (Dec 6, 2011)

That marble girl is just gorgeous! As far as the girls on page 1, I was totally eyeing #2 earlier. XD Love her. I wish I had the money to spend on a nice aquabid fish. Female #4 matches your boy beautifully. Her dorsal and tail look a bit wonky though.

You have some seriously pretty fish, Greentea!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

My favorite is the marble female (last) - she has the best form out of all the females.
Next choice would be female #2 because her caudal has 2 rays and last would be the white female.

You can produce a few clean white dragons from non clean pairs (but unlikely with that male). Getting clean light colored dragon is difficult. Only a few would turn out "clean". You have to inbreed them and later cross to another "clean" color.

Since you mentioned overall quality, your male doesn't look too good (sorry). His dorsal leans backwards and his caudal is sort of tilted upwards (not straight) If you have another, a better balanced male - switch them.

You can try him and hope his genes are recessive towards the female. But if you want to be certain, I'd use a different male.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you know of the history of the fish you are breeding? I have found out that you cant know what you will get unless you know what colors your fish come from. I read a ton about genetics yet non of my spawns had the outcome that I expected. Had I known the fish that went into my fishes bloodlines I would have been able to see the probability for the colors I actually got. I bred two steel fish and got blacks, black marbles, steel and reds multies and reds, red and black butterfly's. :shock: I may have gotten like 4 or 5 actual full steel fry. So if you are breeding for color I would be sure that you either breed siblings or be sure they share the same genetic background.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm familiar with the background of the females presented here, not the male though. I'm having a hard time communicating with the breeder.

Indjo I know the males form isn't the best, but I love his coloring. Color-wise, he is my dream betta. That's why I want to choose the best female form wise, hopefully can eradicate this. I wasn't necessarily hoping for clean marbles either, I like them sort of messy looking with lots of colors.

I contacted the AB user profish, and I bought a few of his marbles. Then he offered me a really spectacular male who sold for 100+ a few weeks ago, but the buyer never got in touch with him, so now he is mine! These are the new males I will get in, he's also giving me two more females for free that I can pick from. I'll post the females photos here when I get them so you all can compare and contrast.


























































This came at a really good time. I lost an entire spawn yesterday and felt hopeless and like throwing in the towel. We agreed upon a more than reasonable price for 6 great marbles and I feel great about things again. Betta people are some awesome people!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

That first male... -mops up drool- ANYWAYS! Sorry to hear about your spawn Greentea, but you are not to give up! You hear? You have way too many beautiful fish to do that. I have faith that you're just having a hard time starting off and things will take a turn for the better soon. When you're ready, I can't wait to see more spawn logs from you! ;-)


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Badjer you're so cute. You always have something nice to say to me, it always makes me smile. Thanks :3


----------



## Sprinkles (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh wow, that first boy is just to die for. O.O The others are stunning as well! Sounds like profish is quite a nice person.  Can't wait to see the females!

Sorry about your spawn, Greentea.  *hugs* But I have no doubt that your future spawns will turn out very well.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

No, no, no. We will never let you give up! You're collection is too gorgeous not to breed. I'll haunt you if you even think of giving up. lol

The last two males look better. IMO the second one has better fins but the first one has better body. .... I'd go with fins.

Wow??? Did you actually pay 100+ for each of those males?

Yeah, I know what you mean - when you have that "perfect" color but their fins aren't too good.... frustrating! Then you should try him and see if a good formed fry with his colors shows up.

Good luck..... Oh, I'm waiting for the new female's pictures.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok I'll be sure to post them  

And no, SOMEONE ELSE bid 100+ just for the third male. But didn't contact the seller. I got those three males, the marble female, and two other females from him for $140.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Badjer you're so cute. You always have something nice to say to me, it always makes me smile. Thanks :3


You're very welcome! Wowza the breeder sounds like a great person...thrills me to see someone out there who's breeding excellent fish and really wants to sell them to people who will care for them and continue their lineage. Can't wait to see what you do with these guys and gals...that baby blue is just to die for. Reminds me of little betta teacups!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

This one is just... gorgeous. Well, they all are, but he stole my heart.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

^+1.
Agreed. That one definitely stole my heart as well haha. So amazing!


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

For the record, I recant any previous statements that might have been interpreted as being sorry for your recent run of bad luck. You clearly have the best PKs ever and I feel no shame in my envy of your collection.

Next time I make a Powell's run I'm going to STEAL THEM ALL. Fair warning.

Also, please breed these so I can buy some fry. Seriously.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Such gorgeous fish!! Too bad I'm breeding HM's or I'd take a special trip just to get some of your wonderful fish. Never give up as long as you have those really nice bettas!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Greentea, you are I have very similar tastes in bettas, you always pick the fish that look AMAZING!  Any of them would be gorgeous together, really.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Im so stalking this thread... LOVE the marbles <3


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Myrtaceae said:


> Next time I make a Powell's run I'm going to STEAL THEM ALL. Fair warning.
> 
> Also, please breed these so I can buy some fry. Seriously.


LOL. agreed.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

your really stuck by the betta bug.
those are some nice looking fish.
what size tank are u breeding?????
im almost done with my set up.
8'x4'x1' 
with 8 3 gallon tub inside of it.
yeah try to keep your ratio 2 female to 1 male
female take twice as long to recover from breeding.
good health male can be breed twice a month up to 3 month
the best of luck to you.


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

How Do you get all these beautiful females??? I have two females and they're just plain brown!! any one them would be a good pair!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I buy them from aquabid


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

You have such lovely fish!
I'll definitely be keeping my eye out if you breed and decide to sell any. I'm just across the river. XD


----------

